# India Gets Its First 1 Gbps Internet Connection



## sygeek (Dec 2, 2012)

Link to the article


> Saturday, December 01, 2012:  Internet search giant Google, recently, launched its 1 Gbps (1000 mbps) at Startup Village, Kansas City, a leading tech incubator in US, as part of the Google Fiber Network. Now, it is India's turn to get this speed. Kerala-based Startup Village, the India’s first telecom incubator, now has a newly-laid 1 Gbps (gigabits per second) connectivity. You can download a two-hour high definition movie in 30 seconds or view a video in YouTube at this lightning speed!
> 
> Startup Village of Kochi has beocme the second place in the world, after Kansas City of United States, to experience this ultra-fast connectivity, that is all set to revolutionise the internet experience of the netizens in the coming days. By switching on the trend-setting connectivity within a few days, Startup Village has taken a major leap forward to emerge as the largest telecom incubator in the world.
> 
> ...


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Dec 2, 2012)

wtf !!!!i want it man !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sumonpathak (Dec 2, 2012)

just give us constant 2MBPS for low prices...IDGAF about 1GBPS...


----------



## gameranand (Dec 2, 2012)

sumonpathak said:


> just give us constant 2MBPS for low prices...IDGAF about 1GBPS...



I second that. Here at my place there is no landline at all and so I have to use crappy BSNL EVDO and they are launching 1Gbps connections, at least first connect every area then think about world records.


----------



## pratyush997 (Dec 2, 2012)

gameranand said:


> I second that. Here at my place there is no landline at all and so I have to use crappy BSNL EVDO and they are launching 1Gbps connections, at least first connect every area then think about world records. .


+ *∞* Here They ain't fixing the Line issue! Paid them for three months for nothing!(1k/m) 
Disconnected it and now on GPRS


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Dec 2, 2012)

well i just have 512kbps net and yes sumonpathak the should give us 2mbps unlimited at ~500 bucks a month !!!


----------



## amjath (Dec 2, 2012)

i bet chennai will never get these plans


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Dec 2, 2012)

No mamn it is a metro city it will definitely get that plan also kolkata , delhi, mumbai will also probably get it !!!


----------



## rajnusker (Dec 2, 2012)

Couldn't care less. They would implement a ridiculous FUP like 50GB.


----------



## Faun (Dec 2, 2012)

Just a publicity stunt to get in the news, like how that 10 storey builder tried.


----------



## rider (Dec 2, 2012)

1 Gb/S  I can feel the god d**n power.


----------



## bubusam13 (Dec 2, 2012)

gameranand said:


> I second that. Here at my place there is no landline at all and so I have to use crappy BSNL EVDO and they are launching 1Gbps connections, at least first connect every area then think about world records. .



WOW !! Got som1 like me BSNL EVDO. How much speed you get? I temporarily disconnected it for 6 months but now again switched to it. Though its speed is pathetic, 40kb/s average in IDM, its unlimited. I tried aircel, airtel, tata photon, reliance 3G. Though their speed is good, they have much more issues than BSNL EVDO. Reliance even shows I have finished my 5GB download quota within a week. How can it be possible when my Hard Disk have only about 400 mb free space.

Anyway, coming to topic, I am using EVDO from 2007 and BSNL promised a speed of 2.4mbps, but my average speed is about 300 kbps. 
In a line, "In  India, we get broadband connection at GPRS speed". So if you manage to get 1MB/s download speed with this 1gbps connection, think yourself among the luckiest one.


----------



## Terabyte (Dec 2, 2012)

rider said:


> 1 GBPS  I can feel like the god d**n power.


It's 1Gbps not 1GBps, I hope you get the difference.


----------



## rider (Dec 2, 2012)

Terabyte said:


> It's 1Gbps not 1GBps, I hope you get the difference.



still 128 MBPS is mindblowing.


----------



## gameranand (Dec 2, 2012)

bubusam13 said:


> WOW !! Got som1 like me BSNL EVDO. How much speed you get? I temporarily disconnected it for 6 months but now again switched to it. Though its speed is pathetic, 40kb/s average in IDM, its unlimited. I tried aircel, airtel, tata photon, reliance 3G. Though their speed is good, they have much more issues than BSNL EVDO. Reliance even shows I have finished my 5GB download quota within a week. How can it be possible when my Hard Disk have only about 400 mb free space.
> 
> Anyway, coming to topic, I am using EVDO from 2007 and BSNL promised a speed of 2.4mbps, but my average speed is about 300 kbps.
> In a line, "In  India, we get broadband connection at GPRS speed". So if you manage to get 1MB/s download speed with this 1gbps connection, think yourself among the luckiest one.


Around 25-30KBps average. I can't download more than 1.5-2GB even if my PC is on 24*7. Actually I only get 3 lines of signal, if I would get 5 line signal then things would have been different but no. I contacted BSNL and requested them for a landline but no favorable reply. I asked them to boost the signal for my area so that I can get good speed on EVDO but again no favorable outcome. This shows how pathetic is the condition of Internet in India and they are talking about 1Gbps, for USA its OK as they enjoy much better speeds but here, let them first connect the whole India then talk about this speed.



rider said:


> still 128 MBPS is mindblowing.



You won't get that speed. Hardware limitations.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Dec 2, 2012)

just on paper, i have settled with 98 rs 1 gb gprs pack...


----------



## ajaymailed (Dec 2, 2012)

Isn't 1 GBPS an overkill for home consumers (other than business/professionals), from my experience 10 MBPS is enough to stream  two 1080p videos simultaneously non stop, downloading files> 1 GB in matter of minutes.  Even large media like Blue Ray Discs can be gobbled by todays hispeed connections. 
1 GBPS (128 Megabytes per sec) will be faster than a USB 2.0. in less than 2.5 hours, it should fill an entire terabyte hard drive. 

But it would be good for cloud computing, storing & Running all the huge media files, software, applications from Servers.



nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> well i just have 512kbps net and yes sumonpathak the should give us 2mbps unlimited at ~500 bucks a month !!!


i am not sure if i am right but India will always higher ISP prices because we have to pay for usage of large submarine cable network going from mumbai, kochi to london, neywork via suez canal. It will take 15000 to 16000km long submarine cables to connect India to US Servers.  for US ISPs, its much cheaper since severs are very close to them.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Dec 2, 2012)

Sheer stupidity. First : giving / installing fibre optic and now this. You cant even max out copper cable bandwidth with reasonable prices whats the point of giving fibre optic with 1/100th of its capacity? [idiots] ..


btw whats the FUP? 1TB? 

oh and btw, CAT-6 goes to only 12.5MB/s so even with 1Gbps unless you have a Gigabit ethernet port is useless, even then you need a SSD.


----------



## ajaymailed (Dec 2, 2012)

NoasArcAngel said:


> Sheer stupidity. First : giving / installing fibre optic and now this. You cant even max out copper cable bandwidth with reasonable prices whats the point of giving fibre optic with 1/100th of its capacity? [idiots] ..
> btw whats the FUP? 1TB?
> oh and btw, CAT-6 goes to only 12.5MB/s so even with 1Gbps unless you have a Gigabit ethernet port is useless, even then you need a SSD.


won't HDDs be enough for 1 GBPS?


----------



## sharang_3 (Dec 2, 2012)

bubusam13 said:


> Reliance even shows I have finished my 5GB download quota within a week. How can it be possible when my Hard Disk have only about 400 mb free space.


not necessarily if you watch a lot of hd videos on the net then u do not require hard disk space as the videos buffer and temp space that they occupy gets cleared after you close the window. just saying..cz companies don't usually cheat on the usage..might not be true..


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 2, 2012)

sumonpathak said:


> just give us constant 2MBPS for low prices...IDGAF about 1GBPS...



exactly! Very few people care about gbps internet if not any at all.


----------



## amjath (Dec 3, 2012)

just give a 2 or 4 mbps no fup like reliance in BSNL [they are more reliance in my locality]


----------



## bubusam13 (Dec 3, 2012)

sharang_3 said:


> not necessarily if you watch a lot of hd videos on the net then u do not require hard disk space as the videos buffer and temp space that they occupy gets cleared after you close the window. just saying..cz companies don't usually cheat on the usage..might not be true..



I dont watch videos online. I even dont get time. Secondly, You must not have read one of my other thread. I once complained to reliance that I was not getting 3g network and not able to access internet..  After 2 weeks I was able to access internet at 154 kbps. I called and asked what is the issue. They told me I have already used my 5GB quota. Now I complained them I am not able to use internet, then how can their system show 5GB used.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Dec 3, 2012)

ajaymailed said:


> won't HDDs be enough for 1 GBPS?



Sata 3 and Sata 6 only.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 3, 2012)

1Gbps....I am happy with 2Mbps speed 

even if its there in future how much price they will ask monthly.



gameranand said:


> I asked them to *boost the signal for my area* so that I can get good speed on EVDO


How...by rotating the antenna to your area.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Dec 3, 2012)

what ? at my company we already have a 1gbps network. however I  get download  speeds of  20MB/s which is 160 Mbps.. 
and besides this connection is for buisnesses or startups, not home use.. LOL..


----------



## kartikoli (Dec 3, 2012)

gameranand said:


> I second that. Here at my place there is no landline at all and so I have to use crappy BSNL EVDO and they are launching 1Gbps connections, at least first connect every area then think about world records.



i get constant 1~2mbps speed on EVDO


----------



## Nanducob (Dec 3, 2012)

Amen.


----------



## arijitsinha (Dec 3, 2012)

Ha ha. 1 Gbps?? Then what will be the FUP? 10 GB? FUP will be crossed in 80 secs. and after that damn 256-512 kbps.


----------



## ashis_lakra (Dec 3, 2012)

BSNL charges 6Mbps true unlimited at Rs 15k / mo, the 1Gbps would cost Rs 30K / mo.... IMO sheer stupid waste of resources for a record.


----------



## sggupta95 (Dec 3, 2012)

sumonpathak said:


> just give us constant 2MBPS for low prices...IDGAF about 1GBPS...


hear,hear.it would be enough for almost anything.



rajnusker said:


> Couldn't care less. They would implement a ridiculous FUP like 50GB.


and it could be over in ....6.66 minutes.if speed after fup is atleast 4 mbps,then that would be  somewhat accaptable.


----------



## bhushan2k (Dec 3, 2012)

^^true..it's like trying to run bullet train despite of knowing that u still donno how to run suburban local trains properly..


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Dec 3, 2012)

download all the stuff in 1Gbps then what i do in the earth.....?


----------



## tkin (Dec 3, 2012)

Overkill, this has no use for home users, period, no stream in internet need this and no file is big enough.

OT/ I will leave for Hyd march 2013, good bye BSNL, hello Beam


----------



## saifi2649 (Dec 3, 2012)

kartikoli said:


> i get constant 1~2mbps speed on EVDO


i am also getting avg 1 mbps on evdo (Gurgaon)


----------



## nginx (Dec 4, 2012)

I would be more than happy if any ISP can offer unlimited 2mbps at reasonable price where I live. No use introducing a 1GBPS connection if you are gonna charge 1000k a month for 50gb bandwidth. BSNL already has 100mbps connection but who's gonna pay 83k per month for that? 

These are nothing but headline grabbing news to show off to the world. In reality, useless to the common man.



bubusam13 said:


> I dont watch videos online. I even dont get time. Secondly, You must not have read one of my other thread. I once complained to reliance that I was not getting 3g network and not able to access internet..  After 2 weeks I was able to access internet at 154 kbps. I called and asked what is the issue. They told me I have already used my 5GB quota. Now I complained them I am not able to use internet, then how can their system show 5GB used.



I thought it was common knowledge to all Indians by now that Reliance is a "chor" company. They have defrauded and scammed millions of customers all over India. I would rather live without Internet than subscribe to a company like Reliance.


----------



## Nanducob (Dec 4, 2012)

Its just a one time wonder.


----------



## nginx (Dec 4, 2012)

NoasArcAngel said:


> Sheer stupidity. First : giving / installing fibre optic and now this. You cant even max out copper cable bandwidth with reasonable prices whats the point of giving fibre optic with 1/100th of its capacity? [idiots] ..
> 
> 
> btw whats the FUP? 1TB?
> ...



Dude CAT-6 doesn't limit your speed to 12.5 MB/s (100mbps). CAT-6 can sustain 1gbps speeds. It's capable of sustaining even more if need be. It's your router or NIC where the 100mbps bottleneck is. But these days 1gbps routers and NICs are commonplace. My home network is gigabit. You will need multiple SSDs in RAID 0 to harness the full potential of a 1gbps connection.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Dec 4, 2012)

thats what i meant, obviously due to the hardware limitation and i also mentioned gigabit port.


----------



## 101gamzer (Dec 4, 2012)

Man I cant believe it is coming in Kerala! im from kerala  Gods own country will get Gods own Internet


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Dec 4, 2012)

I still don't understand why everyone is so exited.. ? 
such fast connections will be available only for IT companies..

at my company we already get more than 100 Mbps download speeds..

No home users will never get such fast connections in India.. 
I think by then internet would be done, perhaps there will be some other NET..


----------



## Nanducob (Dec 4, 2012)

IMO This plan is good for those folks who want to download the whole 'internet' into their HDDs.


----------



## 101gamzer (Dec 4, 2012)

Nanducob said:


> IMO This plan is good for those folks who want to download the whole 'internet' into their HDDs.



I bet in future we will need like this plans just look at size of PC games which is now increasing day by day


----------



## nginx (Dec 4, 2012)

101gamzer said:


> Man I cant believe it is coming in Kerala! im from kerala  Gods own country will get Gods own Internet



You better have god's own money making tree to afford this connection


----------



## 101gamzer (Dec 4, 2012)

nginx said:


> You better have god's own money making tree to afford this connection



Rofl I better make one


----------



## rajsujayks (Dec 5, 2012)

I've a BSNL UL750 and it gives 1Mbps for 6GB and 512kbps thereafter. I avoided the UL900 for the main reason that after 8GB it would drop from 4Mbps to 512kbps... I can tolerate the change from 1Mbps to 512kbps.. Not 4Mbps to 512kbps... If they are going to do the same with higher speed connections, NO THANKS! I'd better sit with my 512kbps..


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 5, 2012)

Kindly have my cute arse on 1 GBPS BSNL.


----------



## assassinscreed3 (Dec 6, 2012)

Hello everyone

India Gets Its First 1 Gbps Internet Connection! 

Startup Village of Kochi became the second place in the world, after Kansas City of United States, to experience this ultra-fast connectivity.


----------



## MamuMogambo (Dec 12, 2012)

kartikoli said:


> i get constant 1~2mbps speed on EVDO


You get download speed of 150-300 KBps in BSNL EVDO? Where the hell do you live?


----------



## tkin (Dec 12, 2012)

MamuMogambo said:


> You get download speed of 150-300 KBps in BSNL EVDO? Where the hell do you live?


Must live under a tower, I can't even connect damn it.


----------



## gameranand (Dec 13, 2012)

tkin said:


> Must live under a tower, I can't even connect damn it.



True that. Although I can connect but the connection is not that fast but unfortunately no other options also so I am stuck with it.



kartikoli said:


> i get constant 1~2mbps speed on EVDO



Lucky you.


----------



## Kirtu Jindal (Dec 13, 2012)

This is just the demo version - let'e see whether they are able to scale it up for wider use - and what is the time frame and cost for it. However, I would really like to visit that "village" for a day or two - just to say that I saw it too!


----------

